# Student Survey. South Africa



## Erasmus Student Rotterdam

Dear everyone,

we are a group of five business students from the Rotterdam School of Management, Erasmus University and currently conducting research on cultural values in South Africa. It would help us a lot, if you would take 3mins to fill out the survey in our new thread.

If any expats from South Africa would be willing to answer some more questions in depth, please send us a pm.

Best regards,
Erasmus Uni Student :clap2::clap2:


----------

